# i got lucky today



## masterarbor (Mar 16, 2008)

thought i would share this close call i had today. i was making new security rods for the boxes on the truck today. for those who aren't familiar with this type of set up, you raise the bed and then slide in rods through slots that lock up the boxes. then you lower the bed and the doors are barred and protected.
i wasn't sure if the box was hitting on the rods that were sticking up or not. here's where even though i consider myself a pretty smart cookie, i did something incredibly stupid. i lowered the bed completely. holding myself steady with my left hand on the box under the bed (not smart) i took my right hand to check if the bar was unhindered or bound up on the bed. i wiggled it a bit and it came loose from a snag and the bed sat down on both hands. there is a gap between the bed and the boxes, so it didn't completely crush my fingers. my right hand was not entirely stuck like my left so in my adrenaline rush i wiggled it out regardless of the pain, but the left hand was pinned and i may be wrong, but it felt like it was getting tighter. i had visions of having to yell for help and then trying to coach someone through using the PTO all the while my fingers getting worse. there was a steel rod just within reach so i grabbed it and pried the box up and it was just enough to wiggle my other hand free. i escaped the peril of the truck. i really cannot believe i made this mistake, but it happened. i am always cautious around a raised bed, i just had a total brain fart. i am forty years old and have been around equipment for a long time, so this goes to show how dangerous it is to become complacent. i know i screwed the pooch pretty bad on this one so please spare any derogatory scolding. i just want to raise awareness using my indiscretion.  

be safe, kevin


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank God. It's always nice when you can manage to get out of a jam on your own and just sit down and be thankful while shaking your head.

It used to be live and learn, but thankfully with forums like this, it's live, learn, and help teach a large group of your peers.

Have you figured what you could have done different, or maybe how you might add to the design to avoid this in the future?

How are your fingers feeling?


----------



## masterarbor (Mar 16, 2008)

i should have used a rod to see if the rod was under tension. anything but putting both of my hands under the bed would be a step in the right direction.

my fingers are sore, but okay. and yes, i did thank God.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow, I don't know if I would share something like that.
Just kidding, I was brush hogging my forty last winter and
no headache rack and too big of brush for the tractor =
pain. I am hard headed when it comes to my farm work,
and got the chit beat out of me, not once, not twice but 
three times. The third time whacked me head and right knee
and it was tender for two months. I still got it done but used 
a chainsaw and put on my hard hat. It is funny on the job,
I won't dream of being without my hardhat etc., but my farm
I go into a wild frenzy!


----------



## treemandan (Mar 16, 2008)

Out of 9 I spent 10, lives of course. You can't stop thinking about what is going to happen in the next moment.
I can see why it happened: with all the new stuff you have going on and thinking to far ahead.


----------



## masterarbor (Mar 16, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Wow, I don't know if I would share something like that.
> Just kidding, I was brush hogging my forty last winter and
> no headache rack and too big of brush for the tractor =
> pain. I am hard headed when it comes to my farm work,
> ...



trust me, it's embarrassing to retell it!


----------



## ironray (Apr 12, 2008)

masterarbor said:


> thought i would share this close call i had today. i was making new security rods for the boxes on the truck today. for those who aren't familiar with this type of set up, you raise the bed and then slide in rods through slots that lock up the boxes. then you lower the bed and the doors are barred and protected.
> i wasn't sure if the box was hitting on the rods that were sticking up or not. here's where even though i consider myself a pretty smart cookie, i did something incredibly stupid. i lowered the bed completely. holding myself steady with my left hand on the box under the bed (not smart) i took my right hand to check if the bar was unhindered or bound up on the bed. i wiggled it a bit and it came loose from a snag and the bed sat down on both hands. there is a gap between the bed and the boxes, so it didn't completely crush my fingers. my right hand was not entirely stuck like my left so in my adrenaline rush i wiggled it out regardless of the pain, but the left hand was pinned and i may be wrong, but it felt like it was getting tighter. i had visions of having to yell for help and then trying to coach someone through using the PTO all the while my fingers getting worse. there was a steel rod just within reach so i grabbed it and pried the box up and it was just enough to wiggle my other hand free. i escaped the peril of the truck. i really cannot believe i made this mistake, but it happened. i am always cautious around a raised bed, i just had a total brain fart. i am forty years old and have been around equipment for a long time, so this goes to show how dangerous it is to become complacent. i know i screwed the pooch pretty bad on this one so please spare any derogatory scolding. i just want to raise awareness using my indiscretion.
> 
> be safe, kevin



At least you can still type.:angel: Glad you're okay.


----------



## hornett224 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Glad you're ok!*

be careful out there!


----------

